# mi tengo sul vago



## elemika

Buongiorno,
il mio contesto:
"Quando mi fanno questa domanda, io non mi sbottono, _mi tengo sul vago_"

Cosa significa "_mi tengo sul vago_" qui? E' un'espressione idiomatica?
Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Elemika. In questo caso è un aggettivo sostantivato, e vuol dire dare una risposta generica, non precisa, evasiva.
Dal Garzanti: *1* ciò che è indeterminato, impreciso: _un discorso che cade nel vago_; _tenersi_, _restare nel vago._


----------



## elemika

Ciao, Necsus !
Grazie!!!
Dunque, se ho capito bene, "mi tengo sul vago" = "rispondo in modo evasivo"?


----------



## annapo

non sbottonarsi, rimanere vaghi (che è l'espressione corretta: stare/rimanere sul vago è colloquiale) significa: non fornire risposte specifiche, definite su un argomento, prevalentemente allo scopo di non compromettersi, non prendere posizione, non rischiare errori, non farsi nemici.

Sì è abbastanza idiomatica.
Anna


----------



## infinite sadness

A volte lo scopo di tenersi sul vago può essere quello di non far capire al professore che non si conosce la risposta.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Anna. Io francamente non definirei '_restare/tenersi nel/sul vago'_ colloquiale, e come vedi non è catalogato come tale neanche nella citazione del Garzanti riportata nel mio precedente post.


----------



## elemika

Ciao, Anna, Infinite Sadness e Necsus,
grazie per le vostre spiegazioni chiare e utili!
Felice anno nuovo a voi!


----------



## annapo

Necsus said:


> Ciao, Anna. Io francamente non definirei '_restare/tenersi nel/sul vago'_ colloquiale, e come vedi non è catalogato come tale neanche nella citazione del Garzanti riportata nel mio precedente post.



I dizionari citano anche espressioni colloquiali, perché registrano le accezioni d'uso di determinate parole. Su un dizionario troverai facilmente espressioni del tipo: "non valere una cicca" "fare tanto di cappello" "sapere qualcosa a menadito" "saperne una più del diavolo" "essere culo e camicia" e "culo di bicchiere" riferito a lenti spesse o a brillanti falsi, ecc che sono tutte espressioni squisitamente colloquiali. 


Quanto al tenersi sul vago, la sua colloquialità secondo me è provata dal fatto che si tratta di una espressione non proprio scorretta, ma impropria,  "mantenersi vaghi" invece, è una costruzione grammaticalmente inappuntabile.


----------



## facciadipietra

Se per “colloquiale” si intende “improprio” (come esplicitamente detto da annapo) o “inelegante” o “inadatto alla prosa controllata” (come suggerito da annapo con alcuni degli esempi di espressioni “colloquiali” che sono semmai esempi di espressioni “ineleganti” (quelli con culo e cicca)) e se poi parallelamente si etichetta come “colloquiale” qualsiasi cosa, allora alla fine in ambito formale noi italiani non potremo scrivere più niente!
 Uno zelante e pedante correttore potrebbe avere da ridire proprio su un’espressione come “mantenersi vaghi”, che potrebbe essere valutata come più impropria di “mantenersi sul vago”: l’aggettivo _vago_ nel senso di “impreciso” si adatterebbe – a voler essere pedanti e volendo fare i “contraddittóri” a tutti i costi – solo a cose inanimate o concetti astratti; attribuito a persone ha nella tradizione letteraria altri significati e connotazioni.
 Ma noi anche nello scritto accetteremo “mantenersi vaghi” come accetteremo “mantenersi sul vago”, e se sono espressioni “colloquiali” lo saranno nel senso di “molto usate anche nella quotidiana conversazione”, non nel senso di “improprie, inadatte a un registro formale-letterario-scientifico-giornalistico ecc.”.


----------



## annapo

facciadipietra said:


> Se per “colloquiale” si intende “improprio” (come esplicitamente detto da annapo) o “inelegante” o “inadatto alla prosa controllata” (come suggerito da annapo con alcuni degli esempi di espressioni “colloquiali” che sono semmai esempi di espressioni “ineleganti” (quelli con culo e cicca)) e se poi parallelamente si etichetta come “colloquiale” qualsiasi cosa, allora alla fine in ambito formale noi italiani non potremo scrivere più niente!


 
Colloquiale non è sempre sinonimo di improprio. In alcuni casi sì, in altri no. Non tutto è colloquiale, alcune cose sì e altre no. Anche le generalizzazioni, talvolta (ma non sempre) possono essere improprie.


Dal mio punto di vista, io non amo molto le espressioni colloquiali, ed in linea di massima non le uso, pur conoscendole. Quanto più la lingua colloquiale si allontana da quella di un registro più formale, tanto più mi dà fastidio. Mi danno fastidio anche le espressioni gergali e le improprietà lessicali. La mia è una posizione rispettabile, quanto quella di chiunque altro. Ognuno parla l'italiano che gli pare.
Anna


----------



## elemika

Ciao, Anna!
Non ho capito bene cos'e' "improprio"?
Le espressioni improprie dal punto di vista stilistico?
Se faccio una presentazione ufficiale e uso qualcosa "colloquiale" tipo "mi _andava di sfiga_ e non riuscivo a fare in tempo con questo lavoro"?
O "improprio" perche' non rende l'idea (per esempio, un'espressione idiomatica  usata in modo scorretto)?

Purtroppo, a volte non e' facile distinguere il volgare/colloquiale dal "normativo" in ogni lingua, anche per i madrelingua per non parlare degli stranieri. Dipende dal modo di dire, dal contesto...

Grazie per la discussione molto interessante!


----------



## Necsus

Perdonami, Anna, ma al di là delle definizioni, a mio avviso dicendo nel tuo post:


> rimanere vaghi (che è l'espressione corretta: stare/rimanere sul vago è colloquiale)


l'idea che suggerisci (soprattutto a uno straniero) con l'antitesi corretta/colloquiale è che, almeno nello scritto, è preferibile usare la prima forma in quanto la seconda non sarebbe _corretta_, se non vuoi dire _impropria_. Io invece non vedo alcun valido motivo per non usare anche la seconda, per questo ho detto che non lo definirei _colloquiale_.


----------



## annapo

elemika said:


> Purtroppo, a volte non e' facile distinguere il volgare/colloquiale dal "normativo" in ogni lingua, anche per i madrelingua per non parlare degli stranieri. Dipende dal modo di dire, dal contesto...
> 
> Grazie per la discussione molto interessante!


 
Di sicuro non lo è, Elemika, comprendo perfettamente perchè anche io ho studiato e parlato altre lingue da straniera. Quando ero in Inghilterra, spesso i miei amici o anche semplici conoscenti mi correggevano. Idem in Francia, e lo stesso per la Spagna, in ogni paese con stili e approcci diversi. Qui in RC la situazione è ancora più radicale, perchè alle volte, se usi impropriamente la lingua, la gente non ti capisce affatto: essendo il ceco una lingua con una struttura molto rigida e mandatoria, se sbagli in effetti la frase non ha senso: non è colpa dei nativi se non capiscono. 


In Italia, per contro, in qualunque modo tu ti esprima, in linea di massima sarai compreso. E' una benedizione, perchè la soddisfazione di essere capito ti dà sicurezza e motivazione per usare la lingua e quindi migliorare, una maledizione perchè talvolta, non venendo mai corretto o "avvisato" dai nativi, finisci per assumere dei "vizi" che poi sono difficili da perdere. Avevo una collega bulgara che in Italia aveva fatto il master: continuava però ad usare in modo transitivo i verbi intransitivi (_ritornami la chiavetta del caffé, rimasi la macchina in doppia fila _ecc...). Un altro amico inglese, dopo dieci anni in Italia ancora non sa usare il congiuntivo: continua a dire: _credi che è una bella cosa? Mi pare che è una buona idea ecc... _

Il cuore del problema è questo: lo straniero che sta imparando l'italiano, che obiettivi si è dato? Gli basta aver acquisito quel minimo indispensabile di conoscenze che servono a farsi capire, o vuole anche parlare un discreto italiano? Il primo obiettivo lo si raggiunge facilmente: basta il presente, l'imperfetto e il passato prossimo dell'indicativo, duecento vocaboli e un po' di pratica. Per il secondo, ci vuole un po' di sforzo in più.

E' ovvio che posso dire: *Azzeccagarbugli era culo e camicia con Don Rodrigo*, non rischio di non essere compresa, ma questa espressione non è la migliore possibile.

A me personalmente le espressioni "improprie" (cioè non le migliori possibili, perchè colloquiali, perchè desuete, perchè fanno un uso forzato o non ortodosso di alcuni vocaboli ecc...) non piacciono. Io sono innamorata dell'Italiano e per me è la lingua più bella che esista: cerco di parlare il miglior italiano possibile e vorrei trasmettere anche agli altri, in special modo stranieri, l'amore per questa lingua così armoniosa e ricca.


----------



## elemika

Sì, siamo sicuri che esista un “modello di lingua”, una lingua ideale.
Pero’ ogni lingua somiglia ad organismo vivo, si sviluppa, cambia, “respira”.
È molto utile per uno straniero conoscere anche i “limiti consentiti” per capire meglio come funziona la lingua...certo, non “finendo per assumere dei “vizi” “ .


----------



## champagne3

Per me, idiomatica significa solo non letterale. Quindi, l’espressione e’ idiomatica, si? In Italiano, forse idiomatic  porta una connotazione scorretta (e’ forse in italiano l’espressione idiomatica portare connotazione non esiste!). Ma in inglese, no, o solo per qualcuno che non capisce come la scelta della parola coretto dipende sempre sul contesto. Non si parla ne’ si scrive fuori contesto!


----------



## ohbice

idiomàtico in Vocabolario - Treccani
(Sempre ammesso di non essere o.t.).


----------

